# Deactivated for utterly insane “intoxication”



## JohiSD (Dec 14, 2017)

He everyone,

Am new here but desperately need help. i am in shock. Suddenly Tuesday AM got an email was deactivated for a report on suspected intoxication/ suspected controlled substance. You guys!!! Am a 45 year old nerdy mom and hardly drink in my personal life and drugs aren’t even a consideration!! Only drive morning airport job runs.

Here is the kicker. I have MS (multiple sclerosis an illness and disability but it doesn’t affect me much)... except balance esp with a leg injury I have sometime I wlak funny. Maybe a slur in speech. Think I know who it is - dropped a guy off at coffee shop, went offline and got coffee too and remember being tired and off balance so it could have been him. Had a weird conversation too. 

But I feel like they are totally discriminating against me!! I didn’t do anything wrong and this is my life and source of income. I sent them records from my doctor to confirm diagnosis. Wrote them begging them for help. They are holding $100 (can’t access account bc it’s not there - like removed) so can’t cash out. 

Sorry for the long thread!! Can someone please help? It’s literally ruining my life. Do i have any options? I have never felt this kind of backlash bc of my illness and it’s crazy. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Go to a green light office they can fix this and it also falls under the disability act so if they revoke you and you are safe to drive then they have a big issue on there hands.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

I think you will be okay , your issue just hasn’t reached the desk of a competent person yet. 

Most likely your emails aren’t being read at all


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JohiSD said:


> He everyone,
> 
> Am new here but desperately need help. i am in shock. Suddenly Tuesday AM got an email was deactivated for a report on suspected intoxication/ suspected controlled substance. You guys!!! Am a 45 year old nerdy mom and hardly drink in my personal life and drugs aren't even a consideration!! Only drive morning airport job runs.
> 
> ...


How many total rides have you given?

What lesson did you learn from this? What would you do differently in the future?


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How many total rides have you given?
> 
> What lesson did you learn from this? What would you do differently in the future?


Man what kind of question is this? Looks some kind of interview and shit


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ROTA said:


> Man what kind of question is this? Looks some kind of interview and shit


The lesson is that the pax is not your friend.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The lesson is that the pax is not your friend.


Thats not the lesson, except to a passive aggressive ninny who is unable to connect with other human beings.

JohiSD, listen to Mole. Go to your local office as email support are bottom of the barrel employees. You can also take it to Facebook which is publicity Uber does not want, and if the problem persists go to local media ... they would love your story.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How many total rides have you given?
> 
> What lesson did you learn from this? What would you do differently in the future?


Kind of unfair how we can transport dogs and people without any question regarding disability and why they need a dog. But a driver has to fight and claim her disability to Uber by sending in doctor reports.

My sister went through the same thing with some guy that said she was intoxicated and lyft treated her like a criminal. Took her week and countless emails back and they were treating her like a child and criminal before reactivated with warning.

I just feel like a driver shouldn't have to explain her/his disability to future passengers for fear of complaint number two for safety reasons or intoxicated complaint and probably permanently deactivated.

Good luck with your fight


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The lesson is that the pax is not your friend.


This a safer assumption ! So many nice good people but you can see the damage 1 terrible one causes.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

It would be poetic justice to see Uber/Lyft hit with an lasw suit filed on behalf of a driver discriminated against under the ADA.

You should reach out to the ACLU and see if they are interested. Or any other personal injury lawyer...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Typical


I have a combination of a slight accent, mild speech impediment (mostly controlled lisp & stutter) and one eye with a limited field of vision at the edge of which it doesnt track (injury).... every single cop I come in contact with tries to sobriety test me and gets all rude claiming Im clearly failing.

Except theyve got equipment, that you can eventually get them to use so they go away


.....not so with pax accusations. And your condition leaves you open to far more of em.


----------



## jgeis (Nov 30, 2015)

I was deactivated from Lyft for an "intoxication" complaint. I emailed them and asked for clarification and also stated that I would never drive while intoxicated as I would never want to injure a pax, and at the time rideshare was my primary source of income so why would I want to mess it up? In my case I thought it might have been a lingering pot smoke smell from a previous pax, and mentioned that.

Lyft left me deactivated over the weekend but then reactivated me and deleted the negative feedback.

You should definitely email Lyft support and explain your situation.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JohiSD said:


> He everyone,
> 
> Am new here but desperately need help. i am in shock. Suddenly Tuesday AM got an email was deactivated for a report on suspected intoxication/ suspected controlled substance. You guys!!! Am a 45 year old nerdy mom and hardly drink in my personal life and drugs aren't even a consideration!! Only drive morning airport job runs.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you're going through this.

I've included two links (below) for your review. A passenger's word is heresay, and if Lyft doesn't have proof of intoxication (a blood test, etc.), they are responsible for the financial hardship they've placed you in. I would take them to small claims court and sue for the maximum, or I would reach out to attorneys who are willing to work with an arbitration agreement.

Attorneys:
https://www.avvo.com/ 

Small Claims Court (CA):
http://www.courts.ca.gov/documents/sc100.pdf


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Sorry you are going through but if can step away from your emotions for a min and understand that Lyft and Uber need to protect their company so when issues like this arise they have to error on the side of safety. Once they have your side and documentation you will be reactivated.
Just a side note for anyone with any medical issue that may be misinterpreted by a customer, make sure the company knows about your condition so if they get this type of concern from a pax they can resolve it quickly.
You can also be upset at the drivers who are driving while high. I have had several pax tell me most of the lyft cars they get into smell like marijuana.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

William Fenton said:


> Sorry you are going through but if can step away from your emotions for a min and understand that Lyft and Uber need to protect their company so when issues like this arise they have to error on the side of safety. Once they have your side and documentation you will be reactivated.
> Just a side note for anyone with any medical issue that may be misinterpreted by a customer, make sure the company knows about your condition so if they get this type of concern from a pax they can resolve it quickly.
> You can also be upset at the drivers who are driving while high. I have had several pax tell me most of the lyft cars they get into smell like marijuana.


"Error on the side of safety?" Be reactived? What?

This from a company who only requires vehicle inspections once a year, and if less than minimum-wage earnings prevent new tires or new brakes, who cares?

This from a company who pays drivers so poorly, they drive extended shifts to make up for their lack of pay, which can result in them falling asleep at the wheel?

This from a company who's hired ex-cons to drive on their platform?

This from a company who leaves any region that requires more strenuous background checks (like fingerprinting)?

This from a company who doesn't always respond to complaints from their drivers when their safety has been put in jeopardy? (Template Responses/Critical Response Line)

This from a company who hires psychologists in order to tweak their algorithm and mind **** drivers, who then lose their crap and flip out on passengers?

This from a company who hides the passenger's destination until arrival, which leaves the heightened possibility of an altercation (face-to-face cancellation)?

Documentation? What? A Lyft passenger rating is documentation, and it's often biased, discriminatory, or false - but drivers are still being deactivated left and right.

Can we pick a lane and stay in it? Well, I personally would, but I'm alseep at the wheel.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

When you're reactivated, and you will be if what you're saying is true, immediately invest in a dash cam. I bought a Vantrue dashcam N2 pro. It works great in and out of your car day and night. $199. Check out video on ubermans youtube website.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

JohiSD said:


> He everyone,
> 
> Am new here but desperately need help. i am in shock. Suddenly Tuesday AM got an email was deactivated for a report on suspected intoxication/ suspected controlled substance. You guys!!! Am a 45 year old nerdy mom and hardly drink in my personal life and drugs aren't even a consideration!! Only drive morning airport job runs.
> 
> ...


Email lyft and tell them this exactly that this feels like discrimination cause of your medical condition. They did the same thing to me and I asked if I was being discriminated against because of my unconventional haircut or the fact that I'm a gay man? They reinstated me in less then 24 hours.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JohiSD said:


> He everyone,
> 
> Am new here but desperately need help. i am in shock. Suddenly Tuesday AM got an email was deactivated for a report on suspected intoxication/ suspected controlled substance. You guys!!! Am a 45 year old nerdy mom and hardly drink in my personal life and drugs aren't even a consideration!! Only drive morning airport job runs.
> 
> ...


1) you have a valid ADA claim here - you can sue pax for defamation and wrongful action against you by Uber.

2) if I drop off a pax I never ever visit the same establishment at that time. If I have to use a restroom or get a water, I will go somewhere else.



William Fenton said:


> Sorry you are going through but if can step away from your emotions for a min and understand that Lyft and Uber need to protect their company so when issues like this arise they have to error on the side of safety. Once they have your side and documentation you will be reactivated.
> Just a side note for anyone with any medical issue that may be misinterpreted by a customer, make sure the company knows about your condition so if they get this type of concern from a pax they can resolve it quickly.
> You can also be upset at the drivers who are driving while high. I have had several pax tell me most of the lyft cars they get into smell like marijuana.


You're just not in touch with reality are you?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Seems like everyone is being blocked. Or. Deactivated.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How many total rides have you given?
> 
> What lesson did you learn from this? What would you do differently in the future?


Wtf? Seriously David HASSLEhoff?



jgiun1 said:


> Kind of unfair how we can transport dogs and people without any question regarding disability and why they need a dog. But a driver has to fight and claim her disability to Uber by sending in doctor reports.
> 
> My sister went through the same thing with some guy that said she was intoxicated and lyft treated her like a criminal. Took her week and countless emails back and they were treating her like a child and criminal before reactivated with warning.
> 
> ...


Agreed - No driver should ever have to explain any disability to ANYONE, especially clueless shady pax who can't be trusted.

I'm late to seeing this thread but it's so infuriating I had to comment. I really hope The problem was swiftly ammended and the atrocious technology company at the center of everything apologized profusely for their major, illegal error in addition to adding lost wages to OP's earnings for the period she was forced to stop working.

The fact that more than one email had to be sent to the company - that OP had to do anything beyond explaining the fact that she has MS one time - is so wrong on so many levels. Where do we begin? It's mind blowing.

OP I hope this worked out (I haven't even read through the entire thread yet) and I would LOVE legal action to be taken. No one with a disability should have to deal with shit like this - you have enough on your plate as it is.

Good luck and I hope you're doing well.

Jesus. What idiots they are.


----------

